# visiting futurescope



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, i've got some visiting friends who want to go to futurescope, will they need to have a 2 day pass or can it be done in a day? also is there any "not to be missed" attractions in the park, thanks in advance sean


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

A day will probably do if they get there early enough- but they mustn't miss the light & music show late in the evening, so should prepare for a late finish!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

seanoo said:


> hi all, i've got some visiting friends who want to go to futurescope, will they need to have a 2 day pass or can it be done in a day? also is there any "not to be missed" attractions in the park, thanks in advance sean


Sean, are they taking a MH? If you arrive after 5pm then it is €2 until 8am and €6 for a further 24hours so you can visit the complex several times and stay for the night show.
http://airetoday.mobi/aire futuroscope.html


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I visited last August and was VERY disapointed with it !!! It was OK but I didnt think it offered reasonable value for money. Its basically a number of cinemas with various (usually rather short) films showing, some are 3D some are Imax but for the entrance price I thought it offered very poor value for money. It has as the saying goes, outlasted its usefulness, as its possible to see full length 3D films at your local cinema now

Having said that the evening light show is indeed just AWESOME.

If you arrive AFTER 5pm you can get a reduced rate to overnight on the (huge) aire they operate. You will see MH's queueing on the road outside waiting for 5pm. The aire is also very close to the entrance which is handy. You can do all day, return to your MH for dinner and then return for the evening show. take your own food and drink in, the prices inside will make your eyes water !!!!

Did I say how good the evening show was ??? No ?? oh its better than brilliant (and almost worth the entrance cost on its own)


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

you can get a reduced early evening ticket which was great for us with young children,(was the 6 year olds birthday and he'd been busy all day at home, its only about 90 mins from us) we saw some of the films, went on a few of the rides, watched the night show which is indeed excellent. DH thoroughly recommends the dancing robots, :lol: 
we camped in the car park and came home the next morning.
It's true its not disneyland or a *theme* park, alton towers it isn't, I love the 3d films and imax's though.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

It's fantastic but go out of season or it becomes a nightmare!
We think its the best value for money event we have been to in France but we did arrive on a weekday outside the holiday season (mid Sept). The Aire is huge and cheap and within 5 mins of the entrance.

Whatever you do, DO NOT miss the night show - its just amazing!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks all for the info, i will pass it all on! ray, they are in a motorhome but going to a camping cheque site called la futurista so they wont need the aire but thanks anyway (might use it myself sometime if i'm down that way). cheers again all the best sean


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ten years ago we managed to get round in a day but it was slightly out of season and not in school holidays. I'm sure you would need a two day pass if the kids are on holls.

We found the trick was to seat yourself as near the exit as possible and run to the next show and so on.

Brilliant evening light show. The best I have ever seen.

Ray.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of going to Pay du Fou or Futuroscope soon - they both seem to have evening shows - which is best?

Would we be better with a 2 day ticket for Pay du Fou?

Thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Would do Futurescope as quickly as possible get the translation headset too. 

Puy du Fou two days defo and if you go sat n sun it is busy but you get to see the fabulous evening water and light show. 

Both have Aires which are around €10 a night Puy has dump and water bourne.

We much prefer Puy will go back probably next year.

Greenie


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Visiting Futurescope*

Hi All, We (5) are also due to visit Futurescope in July, The other half has got some " FREE" (via clubcard points) enterance tickets from Tesco
Might be worth a go. she's in the bath at the moment so no advice on tap......

Happy Hols

Norman


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with Greenie.

Would definately like to visit Puy du Fou again (over 2 days) - can't recommend it highly enough.

Futurscope, for me, was a disappointment - wouldn't recommend a visit also aire has no facilities, we ended up staying at a nearby campsite so we could empty the loo!

Julie


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

2Dreamers said:


> I agree with Greenie.
> 
> Would definately like to visit Puy du Fou again (over 2 days) - can't recommend it highly enough.
> 
> ...


Was at Futuroscope last year. There is a camper service area on the left as you drive in to the aire, just before the boarding kennel building.

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1196-Futuroscope


----------

